# Review: EZbass by Toontrack - a deep dive into Toontrack's new Bass Guitar Plugin



## donbodin (May 19, 2020)

Toontrack has released EZbass designed to "effortlessly add bass to your songs." Do the samples, articulations & effects deliver? And can EZbass really be as "EZ" as the developer's drum/keys lines and offer a life-like virtual bass guitar player for songwriter and producer? 

In this video, we check out the new release from Toontrack, look over the facts and specs, examine the interface, and listen through the presets. In the last half of the video, I share my first experience using the bass plugin on a "real-world" songwriting project and come to some conclusions about who this instrument might benefit.



Big thanks to our friends at Time+Space for a review copy of EZbass. 
For a limited time you can get EZbass for $149 (reg $179.00) at Time+Space here https://bit.ly/2WIYvuz


----------



## KarlHeinz (May 19, 2020)

Are you sure with the intro prize ? I have seen it nowhere (bestservice, timespace, toontrack) announced at intro prize and as all the other ez stuff is regularly at around 150 I am nearly sure this is the regularly prize and there is no intro offer.


----------



## donbodin (May 19, 2020)

KarlHeinz said:


> Are you sure with the intro prize ? I have seen it nowhere (bestservice, timespace, toontrack) announced at intro prize and as all the other ez stuff is regularly at around 150 I am nearly sure this is the regularly prize and there is no intro offer.


Ho Karl, yep - intro offer at distributors. Regular price (on Toontrack.com) $179


----------



## KarlHeinz (May 19, 2020)

Strange, for me (from germany) the following cart shows up and thats only 6 € more then on bestservice/timespace (149 €). And as usually they announce evry penny as "special intro offer" I reall wonder. And this 155 € that it shows for me is the same as for EZ drums and EZ keys. So from timespace you get it for around 130 dollars now (depending on exchange rate) ?


----------



## KarlHeinz (May 19, 2020)

O.k., if I look for the prize in dollar you are right, it seems both just exchange euro/dollar 1:1 and its 149 $ on timespace, so the intro offer seem to only work outside germany, here its nearly the same


----------



## BlakStatus (May 19, 2020)

Look like Best Service is the cheapest place for those of us in the US


----------



## Robo Rivard (May 19, 2020)

I remember when the Orchestral Percussion SDX came out, it was way cheaper at Best Service site than at Toontrack site.


----------

